# Please help!!



## colbra (Aug 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of any overtures with resounding crescendoes that peak and then restart and repeat?? Sorry if this seems like a weird question but my friend is looking for his fav overture and that's all he could tell me about it; he couldn't remember the name or composer. Any suggestions or leads would be great thanks


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

How about Oberon by Weber?

ERRATA: Right composer, wrong work: try Euryanthe, J. 291


----------

